# Mad Brewers (James Squire) Ten20 Commemorative Ale



## mikem108 (2/4/09)

Squires release 10/20 Commemorative Ale

The only bummer with this is it being launched 12-1 on tuesday 14th april at the camperdown brewery! gotta earn them $ so can't go
, check out the site looks like a beauty of a beer 7.9% nice and bitter and hoppy


----------



## hazard (2/4/09)

mikem108 said:


> Squires release 10/20 Commemorative Ale
> 
> The only bummer with this is it being launched 12-1 on tuesday 14th april at the camperdown brewery! gotta earn them $ so can't go
> , check out the site looks like a beauty of a beer 7.9% nice and bitter and hoppy



is this being bottled? Will it be sold at Dan's?


----------



## benny_bjc (2/4/09)

mikem108 said:


> Squires release 10/20 Commemorative Ale
> 
> The only bummer with this is it being launched 12-1 on tuesday 14th april at the camperdown brewery! gotta earn them $ so can't go
> , check out the site looks like a beauty of a beer 7.9% nice and bitter and hoppy



I was wondering when someone would post up on this beer.
Certainly a nice, big mix of hops in this beer!

Anyone know which lucky bottle shops will stock this?

Should be interesting! Can't wait!


----------



## Pollux (2/4/09)

mmmm, I'll be walking past on my way home from work.....

The Squires brewery is 3/4 of the way through my 4km walk home...

I might need to pick up the pace to make sure I get there early...


----------



## dpadden (15/4/09)

Linky

Would love to pick up a few to try...anyone know where to find in Sydney?


----------



## barfridge (16/4/09)

What's the comment about 'brewed against Chuck Hahn's wishes'?

Is it too interesting for him? Is he working on a low-carb version?


----------



## kook (16/4/09)

Why did I think this had something to do with De Dolle? :unsure:


----------



## Trent (16/4/09)

I had a bottle of this the other night with MHB. Got it at The Bottlo on Beaumont st Hamilton. May I say that I have never been overly impressed by the Mad Brewers releases, but this is a freaking excellent beer. Great colour, fantastic aroma, well balanced flavour, a boatload of hops (you can certainly pick the galaxy) and lovely malt. Possibly the best commercial release I have had this year and at only $9 for a 7.9% beer in a 640mL bottle, quite good value.
Definitely a beer to go searching for, and you would be mad to pass it by, or at least that is my opinion.
All the best
Trent


----------



## MHB (16/4/09)

Trent

+1, mine to.

MHB


----------



## sinkas (16/4/09)

get a carton up-ya this is good stuff


----------



## bradsbrew (16/4/09)

Anyone seen this in Brissy Nth??

Cheers Brad


----------



## jagerbrau (16/4/09)

Im sitting drinking one right now, happy to find in the old lion. Was happy chatting to bar maid when she said i have the beer for you. Must be used to my beer cause wouldnt of picked the 60bu in it.... Then again hop head and have done more....great arvo just sitting with bar staff trying differnt ones havent had time to try...


----------



## Katherine (16/4/09)

sinkas said:


> get a carton up-ya this is good stuff



were can I find it???


----------



## LexP (16/4/09)

Katie said:


> were can I find it???



IBS, Cellarbrations, and Carlise Wine Bin for sure.
Probably the Fremantle Doctor as well


----------



## dj1984 (16/4/09)

Same where in adelaide can i get a carton, would dan's have it.

Edit: the wheaty have it just rang them!! but im looking for a slab


----------



## Polar Beer (16/4/09)

Called the James Squire brew pub in the Docklands (Melb) about this one...they'd never heard of it :huh:. He wasn't pleased that a customer had to tell him about it. 
Don't bother going there to try one until late next week, when he reckons he'll have them in.


----------



## sinkas (16/4/09)

Jandakot liquor


----------



## Katherine (16/4/09)

Im finding Jandkot has alot more of a choice then the Dr these days....

Probably go a bottle not a carton... maybe a little full on for me!


----------



## Haydo (16/4/09)

Picked up a couple of bottles of this and must agree, best Aussie commercial beer I have had in a long time, the aroma hits you when you pop the top off and it just gets better on the tongue. If you get a bottle, dont drink it cold though, the flavours really come through once it warms up a bit.


----------



## Pollux (16/4/09)

I might go for a hunt tomorrow arvo.....

I feel Camperdown Cellars may well be the answer...


----------



## benny_bjc (16/4/09)

I have been looking for this beer everywhere! Most of the bottleshops don't even know what I am talking about. I've tried big and small bottlos. I have even emailed malt shovel but still couldn't find it in the bottleshops.


----------



## Doc (16/4/09)

Pollux said:


> I might go for a hunt tomorrow arvo.....
> 
> I feel Camperdown Cellars may well be the answer...



Stopped in there this arvo (the main one on Parramatta Rd at Camperdown), and they were expecting the delivery this arvo.
Apparently they have had a few request for it and expect it to go fast.

Also stopped at Annandale Cellars. The guy tried to convince me that it wasn't going to be distributed to bottle shops as there wasn't enough, and that it wasn't released yet anyway. I politely informed it had been released, and was available around the country. 
So then he then proceeded to tell me he had been given two bottles to try and it wasn't anything special. Bit my tongue, bought a bottle of Moa and left.

Doc


----------



## Pollux (16/4/09)

Doc said:


> Stopped in there this arvo (the main one on Parramatta Rd at Camperdown), and they were expecting the delivery this arvo.
> Apparently they have had a few request for it and expect it to go fast.
> 
> Doc



What time do they open???  All of about 4 blocks from my place, better take the car though, cases ain't light...


----------



## eric8 (16/4/09)

Is there anywhere on the north shore selling it?


----------



## beersatan (16/4/09)

I'm pretty curious to taste this 5 hop combo so I googled and found this site selling cases. http://www.microbeerclub.com.au/
A case is only 9x640mL bottles @ $67.50 plus shipping so I'll probably save those $$'s to fill a few more kegs but if I see a bottle around the traps it will be mine.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (16/4/09)

For you south western Adelaideans it is available at the Thirsty Camel bottleshop behind the Holdy.
3 for $20 or 1 for $8.

C&B
TDA


----------



## samhighley (16/4/09)

Anyone seen any around Canberra?


----------



## Trent (16/4/09)

3 for $20 or 1 for $8?!? I think I was robbed :lol: Bloody good value beer, for what it is. Surprised they can keep the price down *somewhat* with the 8% alcohol in it. Not complaining though.
T.


----------



## pbrosnan (16/4/09)

LexP said:


> IBS, Cellarbrations, and Carlise Wine Bin for sure.
> Probably the Fremantle Doctor as well


 Do you know what the IBS is charging for a carton?


----------



## faryg (16/4/09)

We charge $56 ctn - 9 bottles to a carton. Cellarbrations Willagee


----------



## jackmc (17/4/09)

I just bought a case off http://www.microbeerclub.com.au/ - mainly because I'm worried about it running out before I find a bottle shop that sells it. They charge a premium though, it better be good!


----------



## Pollux (17/4/09)

Alright, stopped by the Parramatta Rd store of Camperdown cellars, they sold yesterday's allocation in 5 minutes, I had the option to either drive over to the Leichhardt store or put my name on the list at Camperdown for some of 30 cases being delivered this afternoon.....

Leichhardt store was a success, seems the brewery tours are telling people to go to the Parramatta Rd store, and not mentioning Leichhardt.....So those in Sydney who want some, they got 10 yesterday and I bought the 4th one.....Catherine St near Styles.....

$65 for the case.....












I have put one in the fridge for tonight, the rest have been hidden in the cellar (read: garage I have taken over)


----------



## WSC (17/4/09)

Tried this at the Platform Bar. Nice beer, you wouldn't know it was 8%. Should only get better with age.


----------



## chappo1970 (17/4/09)

WSC said:


> Tried this at the Platform Bar. Nice beer, you wouldn't know it was 8%. Should only get better with age.




Cool WSC you can do recon any old time bud. I'm catching the train home tonight might have to make an extra stop! Nudge Nudge wink wink!


----------



## lczaban (17/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Cool WSC you can do recon any old time bud. I'm catching the train home tonight might have to make an extra stop! Nudge Nudge wink wink!



I'll meet you there tonight if you are keen Chappo - let me know if you can burn a few brownies points for the cause!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (17/4/09)

GravityGuru said:


> I'll meet you there tonight if you are keen Chappo - let me know if you can burn a few brownies points for the cause!! :icon_cheers:



I'm in GG see ya 5ish then. :icon_cheers:


----------



## lczaban (17/4/09)

Chappo said:


> I'm in GG see ya 5ish then. :icon_cheers:



Will be there with bells on! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## WSC (17/4/09)

I'm more of a lunchtime visitor boys. So maybe have to see you there another time.

Note: bring $21 for the pleasure, so you need two people.


----------



## chappo1970 (17/4/09)

WSC said:


> I'm more of a lunchtime visitor boys. So maybe have to see you there another time.
> 
> Note: bring $21 for the pleasure, so you need two people.



:icon_offtopic: Wooosy WSC! :icon_drunk: 
Just kidding mate but if you could do the recon I would be a happy man! Maybe start a what's on the taps at the platform thread?


----------



## dpadden (17/4/09)

Pollux said:


> Alright, stopped by the Parramatta Rd store of Camperdown cellars, they sold yesterday's allocation in 5 minutes, I had the option to either drive over to the Leichhardt store or put my name on the list at Camperdown for some of 30 cases being delivered this afternoon.....
> 
> Leichhardt store was a success, seems the brewery tours are telling people to go to the Parramatta Rd store, and not mentioning Leichhardt.....So those in Sydney who want some, they got 10 yesterday and I bought the 4th one.....Catherine St near Styles.....
> 
> ...



nice one Pollux, thanks for the heads up. Got my name on one and picking up tonight! only a few left people


----------



## Pollux (17/4/09)

There were none left at Leichhardt??


----------



## dpadden (17/4/09)

Thats who I called. He said there were only a few left unallocated and wouldn't last long...


----------



## Pollux (17/4/09)

I walked in there this morning, 

"Got any TEN20 commemorative ale?" 
"Yep, how many you want?"


----------



## Katherine (17/4/09)

Pollux said:


> I walked in there this morning,
> 
> "Got any TEN20 commemorative ale?"
> "Yep, how many you want?"



Have you tasted it yet?


----------



## Pollux (17/4/09)

I chilled one down to roughly 6deg.....

Was rather tasty.....the bottles are perfect for a pint for me and a 1/2 middy for the missus.....


Having actually never used any of the hops used in this beer, it was interesting to taste it.....

The rest shall stay in the cellar until an occasion worthy enough grants their release...

EDIT: So tempted to go to all the camperdown cellars stores and clear their unallocated stock.....Then sell it on to AHB members at cost price of course, I do live within a 10 minute walk of all three stores..


----------



## benny_bjc (17/4/09)

I can not for the life of me find this beer anywhere!

I have rung just about every bottle shop in sydney, every bottle shop chain and even malt shovel. They told me where I "can" get it, so I rang those places up...

and none of them had it in stock and none of them getting it in stock and most didn't even have a clue about it... saying they only heard of the summer lager.

I live close to the parramatta / carlingford / eastwood / epping / northmead / baulkham hills... area etc etc...

If anyone can help me out here it would be MUCH appreciated?? 

Cheers!


----------



## Jez (17/4/09)

beer007 said:


> I can not for the life of me find this beer anywhere!
> 
> I have rung just about every bottle shop in sydney, every bottle shop chain and even malt shovel. They told me where I "can" get it, so I rang those places up...
> 
> ...




Dude, I just rang the Leichardt Camperdown Cellars & they put a carton on hold for me.

Maybe try there?

Jez


----------



## redbeard (17/4/09)

There was 1 carton left in the coolroom at Camperdown Parra rd about 5pm after I left. Most of the delivery today was reserved.


----------



## Mantis (17/4/09)

None at Dan Murphys today at Ballarat and they hadnt had any and wouldnt be getting any from the guy I talked to, so I ordered a box online to be sure. 
So, if anyone is in Horsham or passing through I will have a couple in the fridge :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (17/4/09)

This stuff seems to be moving alot quicker than that raspberry shite they made. Still havnt found any in bottlos in Nth Brissy. might have to get lost on the train and end up at central.

Brad


----------



## dpadden (17/4/09)

beer007 said:


> I can not for the life of me find this beer anywhere!
> 
> I have rung just about every bottle shop in sydney, every bottle shop chain and even malt shovel. They told me where I "can" get it, so I rang those places up...
> 
> ...



Mate, I'm from the same area and tried everywhere as well. Really surprised when Northmead Cellars hadn't even heard of it! As mentioned above ended up ringing Camperdown Cellars and putting one aside which they are more than happy to do.

Went there this evening and picked up the carton...chilled one down and polishing it off now. This is a great beer for a semi-commercial drop, the hop aroma is just fantastic. At close to 8% it is damn too easy to drink and I'm tempted to chuck the lot in the fridge!! :icon_drunk:


----------



## benny_bjc (17/4/09)

Paddo said:


> Mate, I'm from the same area and tried everywhere as well. Really surprised when Northmead Cellars hadn't even heard of it! As mentioned above ended up ringing Camperdown Cellars and putting one aside which they are more than happy to do.
> 
> Went there this evening and picked up the carton...chilled one down and polishing it off now. This is a great beer for a semi-commercial drop, the hop aroma is just fantastic. At close to 8% it is damn too easy to drink and I'm tempted to chuck the lot in the fridge!! :icon_drunk:



I have done like-wise but have not picked it up yet! Can't wait to taste one!!! Have to be disciplined enough to stop at one and cellar the rest!!


----------



## lczaban (18/4/09)

Seeing as though everyone is still trying to source their bottles, I'll try and relate here exactly what the taste was after partaking in a couple of bottles with Chappo at the Platform Bar last night.

The colour is a rich golden brown, and forms a nice Goldilocks head - not too creamy, not too foamy, just nicely in the middle. Having a sniff, the hops are present in a subtle way. Definitely not as pronounced as what they are with say a Stone & Wood draught. The aroma is moderately spicey and roasted. As much as there are 60 IBU's quoted on the bottle, the hops are really well balanced and I guess that part of the reason for this is due to the high ABV content. The hops are well integrated into the beer, but the beer itself is pretty weighty. Both Chappo and myself commented that it would be great with a nice rack of lamb or as a beer over which you could contemplate life, but it is not the sort of beer you could go and have a session on. The hops were a mixture of Galaxy, Super Pride, Simcoe and Sterling and it is obvious that the Malt Shovel boys went to town on this beer. There are a mixture of pale, Munich and Carapils malts in this beer,which contribute to the flavour but also to a wholesome mouthfeel that is by no means overwhelming. It is just amazing to think that there is such integration and balance in such a big, flavoursome beer. I suspect that anyone who is willing to leave a few bottles in a dark place for an extended period will be amply rewarded for their patience. You could definitely draw some comparsions between this beer and a Coopers Vintage Ale, but the main difference being that the JS Ten/20 is a beer that doesn't have to be cellared before it can be properly enjoyed - crack it now and be merry! Damn, I wish I had one right now... :icon_drool2: 

On reflection I should have stopped at the Fat Yak I had with Chappo and left when he did, but there was the Unibroue Maudite and the Aventis Dopplebock to be tried as well. Unfortunately by this stage my limit was exceeded and I had to suffer the train journey home in less than pristine condition. :icon_vomit: Never-the-less this is a gathering that will have to be undertaken again in the not so distant future.

Cheers, GG


----------



## Pollux (18/4/09)

Paddo said:


> At close to 8% it is damn too easy to drink and I'm tempted to chuck the lot in the fridge!! :icon_drunk:



I know that feeling....

I picked up mine at 10am, so I was able to pop one in the fridge for the day and then I intentionally buried the box in the garage behind all the other boxes of HB beer I have down there, that way I can't just grab one willy-nilly.......

Glad it gave me a reason to grab some pint glasses though.


----------



## cliffo (18/4/09)

For those in Newcastle area, Warners at the Bay have a far few bottles.

Vintage Cellars on Darby St did't even know it existed when I popped in yesterday.


----------



## peas_and_corn (22/4/09)

Anyone know where to get this in SA? I went to Dan Murphy's and they told me that it's not in the system.


----------



## KingPython (22/4/09)

Where could I get this in the Inner West\City in Sydney?


----------



## jel (22/4/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Anyone know where to get this in SA? I went to Dan Murphy's and they told me that it's not in the system.





THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> For you south western Adelaideans it is available at the Thirsty Camel bottleshop behind the Holdy.
> 3 for $20 or 1 for $8.
> 
> C&B
> TDA



i was there on saturday, and they *claimed* to have a lot in stock but there wasnt much left on the shelf. might have to head back there and grab another 3-pack tonight ...

btw thanks for the heads-up TDA, never would have thought to look in this bottle-o.


----------



## brendo (22/4/09)

leads in Vic would be good too... might have to venture into the Squire's bar in town... oh the horror...

Brendo


----------



## Goofinder (22/4/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Anyone know where to get this in SA? I went to Dan Murphy's and they told me that it's not in the system.


I picked up a bottle from Cellarbrations on Fullarton Rd on the weekend. It's a bit pricey there at $12/bottle or 2 for $20 though.


----------



## Bizier (22/4/09)

Little Bottle Shop in Glebe has it.
I forgot to add this to the tasting I had with friends last saturday.

I thought it was OK, but I also think I can get much better beer for the price.
And as far as I can tell, it is a million miles from a US barley wine.


----------



## samhighley (22/4/09)

I haven't been able to find this anywhere in Canberra.

I've phoned most of the bottle shops, and was typically met with stony silence, followed by "what the?".

The girl at the Jerrabomberra bottle shop hadn't even heard of James Squires, and tried to sell me James Boags instead.


----------



## kevo (22/4/09)

Anyone seen this on the Gold Coast?

Kev


----------



## tourist (22/4/09)

Sammy said:


> I haven't been able to find this anywhere in Canberra.
> 
> I've phoned most of the bottle shops, and was typically met with stony silence, followed by "what the?".
> 
> The girl at the Jerrabomberra bottle shop hadn't even heard of James Squires, and tried to sell me James Boags instead.


Did you try BWS in Belconnen? They usually get the full range of Matilda Bay and JS releases and they're close to my work. If you haven't scoped them out yet, I'll give them a buzz, although I checked all of last week.

Bugger it - I'll give them a call anyway and they might get a wriggle-on.

Actually, it's the "Bottle-O", not BWS. Can't get through to them.

I could have PM'd this, but didn't. Sorry all.


----------



## Pollux (22/4/09)

King Python said:


> Where could I get this in the Inner West\City in Sydney?




Try one of the Camperdown Cellars stores...

Parramatta Rd in Camperdown
Kingston Rd in Camperdown
Catherine St in Leichhardt.


----------



## tourist (22/4/09)

tourist said:


> Did you try BWS in Belconnen? They usually get the full range of Matilda Bay and JS releases and they're close to my work. If you haven't scoped them out yet, I'll give them a buzz, although I checked all of last week.
> 
> Bugger it - I'll give them a call anyway and they might get a wriggle-on.
> 
> ...


It's a week or two away, apparently. Will keep you in the loop.


----------



## samhighley (22/4/09)

tourist said:


> It's a week or two away, apparently. Will keep you in the loop.



Thanks tourist. Will do the same.

I'm on the list for a case at Georges Liquor Stable. George was pretty sure he'd be seeing some.


----------



## KingPython (22/4/09)

Pollux said:


> Try one of the Camperdown Cellars stores...
> 
> Parramatta Rd in Camperdown
> Kingston Rd in Camperdown
> Catherine St in Leichhardt.


Ah thanks looks like I'll be making a trip to Kingston Rd


----------



## Ross (22/4/09)

For sale at the Glenn Hotel for $7.90 a bottle.
Picked up a case & got charged $48 - Bargin - The receipt said Mad Brewers Rasberry Wit, so guess they made a little mistake  
Can't honestly say i'm that impressed, the vegetal aroma/taste of the Galaxy over powers the rest of the beer. Definately one that will benefit from a little age IMO.

Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (22/4/09)

Ross said:


> For sale at the Glenn Hotel for $7.90 a bottle.
> Picked up a case & got charged $48 - Bargin - The receipt said Mad Brewers Rasberry Wit, so guess they made a little mistake
> Can't honestly say i'm that impressed, the vegetal aroma/taste of the Galaxy over powers the rest of the beer. Definately one that will benefit from a little age IMO.
> 
> Cheers Ross



 Score!


----------



## bigfridge (22/4/09)

Ross said:


> For sale at the Glenn Hotel for $7.90 a bottle.
> Picked up a case & got charged $48 - Bargin - The receipt said Mad Brewers Rasberry Wit, so guess they made a little mistake
> 
> Cheers Ross



Ya didn't have time to tell them that your receipt was wrong. - Sounds a bit like stealing to me.

I bet you would have complained if you were overcharged !

But then I probably have a funny view about such things. <_<


----------



## Ross (22/4/09)

bigfridge said:


> Ya didn't have time to tell them that your receipt was wrong. - Sounds a bit like stealing to me.
> 
> I bet you would have complained if you were overcharged !
> 
> But then I probably have a funny view about such things. <_<



As it happens I did point it out to the manager & offered to pay the difference -  
Got charged a $100 to my credit card for $1000 worth of Ausposts satchels the other day as well - Again i told them & paid the difference.....so guess we have a similar view, hey B) 

Cheers Ross who can sleep at night


----------



## DUANNE (22/4/09)

has any one seen this beer anywhere in melbourne. i have tried all my usual haunts but none of them have even heard of it.
im on the road driving my truck all day so anywhere in melbourne would do for me.

thanks bh


----------



## bigfridge (22/4/09)

Ross said:


> As it happens I did point it out to the manager & offered to pay the difference -
> Got charged a $100 to my credit card for $1000 worth of Ausposts satchels the other day as well - Again i told them & paid the difference.....so guess we have a similar view, hey B)
> 
> Cheers Ross who can sleep at night



Looks like we are two-of-a-kind


----------



## Ross (22/4/09)

bigfridge said:


> Looks like we are two-of-a-kind




:unsure: .....


----------



## WSC (23/4/09)

You can get it at the Drinx bottlo next to Platform.

$11 each, not sure what the carton price is.

I bought one AND got it signed by Chuck Hahn himself last night as he was there for a promo. That's going straight to the pool room!!!


----------



## neonmeate (23/4/09)

to my surprise i really like it! yes the galaxy and superpride are a bit vegetal - reminds me a bit of the beer they had at wignpen put through a whole randall of superpride flowers - like drinking lawn clippings.... but plenty of fantastic aroma from the pacific hallertau and simcoe, and a great balance - not too sticky and crystal-heavy.


----------



## pbrosnan (23/4/09)

Ross said:


> As it happens I did point it out to the manager & offered to pay the difference -
> Got charged a $100 to my credit card for $1000 worth of Ausposts satchels the other day as well - Again i told them & paid the difference.....so guess we have a similar view, hey B)
> 
> Cheers Ross who can sleep at night



So we can assume that the hat in your avatar is your retailer hat, which you never remove. Lucky I'm just a punter and can guiltlessly perpetrate these minor frauds.


----------



## Josh (24/4/09)

I can confirm there are plenty at Camperdown Cellars. Picked up 2 cases today. Got one in the fridge and one sitting under the stairs for a while. 

I haven't had a lot of big beers, so don't really have much to compare it to... but I like this one.


----------



## Snow (24/4/09)

WSC said:


> You can get it at the Drinx bottlo next to Platform.
> 
> $11 each, not sure what the carton price is.
> 
> I bought one AND got it signed by Chuck Hahn himself last night as he was there for a promo. That's going straight to the pool room!!!



I just picked up 3 bottles for this price from Drinx (which is actually now called Grand Central Cellar). They're going like hotcakes. The guy said the platform bar had sold out and he only had 6 bottles left from 10 cases. Looking forward to trying one this weekend and aging the other two for a year or two.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## winkle (24/4/09)

Gee I hope that there are a few bottles left at the Bel. (err dinger tasting 2nite  )


----------



## vicelore (24/4/09)

I just ordered to cartons online. Hoping its good.. 

Cheers Vice


----------



## Sentry459 (24/4/09)

Got to try it at the Malt Shovel brewery tour last week and while I thought it was good, I don't know if I can justify the price for it.


----------



## Katherine (24/4/09)

Is it like a barley wine?


----------



## Bizier (24/4/09)

Not even remotely in my lowly opinion.
It is like a nice US pale ale, on the stronger side. I would be keen to hear a yank's opinion.


----------



## Katherine (24/4/09)

excellent I might like it then...


----------



## Sentry459 (24/4/09)

I'd say it's more double IPA than barley wine. I might pick up a bottle just to see how it ages.


----------



## sinkas (24/4/09)

Its far more like a barleywine thant a US Pale ale


----------



## Pollux (24/4/09)

After all the rush and people booking cases, I drove past camperdown cellars on Parramatta Rd today to see roughly 15 cases stacked as a display in the window....


----------



## Snow (24/4/09)

Sentry459 said:


> Got to try it at the Malt Shovel brewery tour last week and while I thought it was good, I don't know if I can justify the price for it.



Jeez how cheap does it have to be? I reckon $11 for 640ml of 7.9% craft beer is pretty bloody good value, even if doesn't rock my world. Beats the hell out of paying $9+ for some of the stale ordinary imported 4.4% English bitters the bottlos keep dishing up.


----------



## brendo (27/4/09)

For those in Melbourne who are chasing these, Purvis Cellars in Surrey Hills got it in on Friday. $9/bottle.

I grabbed 3 (now, 6 months, 12 months) on Saturday at which point they had about 40 boxes.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## Nitraz (27/4/09)

My first post - w00t!

$8.50 at the bottle shop in Berry NSW!


----------



## Fourstar (27/4/09)

brendo said:


> For those in Melbourne who are chasing these, Purvis Cellars in Surrey Hills got it in on Friday. $9/bottle.



I know where i will be going on saturday.

Note they have a Mikkeller tasting coming up for purvis members. $25 a head. Quite tempting.


----------



## kevo (5/5/09)

Just sipping one now - and feeling it!

Got a few on the weekend, under $7 each! :icon_cheers: 

Like it, better as it warms, or as I warm, not sure. All my recent exercise hasn't helped my beerlegs too much! 

Prefer the comparison to a IIPA than to a Barley Wine.

Think I will give the others a little bit of time, but a really enjoyable beer.

Get it if you can.

Kev


----------



## donburke (6/5/09)

not a bad beer by all means, but definitely has the 'malt shovel' taste ... smells like i opened a hop bag ready to throw in my fermenter

i'm glad i only bought a single bottle and not a whole case


----------



## Sammus (6/5/09)

So when I hear people throwing around 'vegetal' aroma/taste...what exactly do you mean? that word paints pictures(?) of rotting cabbage and stuff in my mind, which I think would be puke-worthy if it was there at all let alone that strong...


----------



## donburke (6/5/09)

Sammus said:


> So when I hear people throwing around 'vegetal' aroma/taste...what exactly do you mean? that word paints pictures(?) of rotting cabbage and stuff in my mind, which I think would be puke-worthy if it was there at all let alone that strong...




no cabbage, broccoli or bok choy favours in this beer, think of a hop bag floating in your glass

the 'malt shovel' taste to me is the malt flavour that is common in their beers, my tongue picks up a slight metallic taste


----------



## jayse (6/5/09)

donburke said:


> the 'malt shovel' taste to me is the malt flavour that is common in their beers, my tongue picks up a slight metallic taste



I got that too, although wouldn't say metallic but rather a slight hint of what I would describe as a stale tasting malt twang, it was only a slight hint i got on some sips and overall its a great beer.


----------



## sanders4_ (6/5/09)

Canberra Cellars has some in stock in Belconnen, ACT for those in Canberra that are interested.

Seems to be the priciest bottleshop in all the land @ $14 a bottle, or a case of 9 for $114.


----------



## kevo (7/5/09)

It's absolute bollocks the prices some bottle shops are charging for a bottle of this beer.

$14 in Canberra

Less than $7 in Kingscliffe (northern NSW). 

:huh: 

Can such a difference be justified?

I know people will pay it anyway to have a go at the beer - I know I would have paid that, not happily - seems unreasonable to me. :angry: 

Kev


----------



## jayse (7/5/09)

kevo said:


> It's absolute bollocks the prices some bottle shops are charging for a bottle of this beer.
> 
> $14 in Canberra
> 
> ...



That is outrageous, at that doubling of price it can't be justified as it would all be profit to the bottle shop and in the end the bottle shop would possibly be making twice as much off the beer than the brewery.
:angry:


----------



## Sammus (7/5/09)

It's pretty wrong, I think canberra is the most wealthy city in australia though, with close to the highest cost of living, so I guess that could possible help them justify it.


----------



## Count Vorlauf (7/5/09)

They were stocking this at one bottle shop I visited yesterday and he let slip that it the wholesale price was $7.


----------



## KingPython (7/5/09)

Camperdown was selling at $10.50, the guy looked at the case price and reverted it back to $9-which was nice. The beer was underwhelming as someone said before not really a barleywine, not really an IPA. I'm not entirely sure cellaring will help.


----------



## samhighley (7/5/09)

sanders4_ said:


> Canberra Cellars has some in stock in Belconnen, ACT for those in Canberra that are interested.
> Seems to be the priciest bottleshop in all the land @ $14 a bottle, or a case of 9 for $114.



Georges Liquor Stable (Phillip) have it for a tenner a bottle.


----------



## PostModern (7/5/09)

King Python said:


> Camperdown was selling at $10.50, the guy looked at the case price and reverted it back to $9-which was nice. The beer was underwhelming as someone said before not really a barleywine, not really an IPA. I'm not entirely sure cellaring will help.



I'd be inclined to agree. Drink it while the hops are fresh.

I didn't mind it. Definitely a JS beer, but like the old JS, which is good. I enjoyed it a lot. Smack in the face with hops at 7+%, what more could you ask for?


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (20/5/09)

Count Vorlauf said:


> They were stocking this at one bottle shop I visited yesterday and he let slip that it the wholesale price was $7.



Ooh snap! I just bough the last 9 at Cellarbrations Willagee for $56... That's $6.20 each


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (21/5/09)

Well I cracked one open last night... 

The hops sure do smack you in the face!  

My missus could only down half a glass... She cant handle the IBUs!

It's definitely not a session beer... Best enjoyed one per night I think


----------



## Effect (4/6/09)

anyone want to have a crack at a grain and hop bill?


----------



## Effect (27/6/09)

I just bought 6 of them from the thirsty camel for only $7.50 each! Wicked!


----------



## arty (2/7/09)

the bottle shop finally got the great ale on tuesday, been waiting for 2 months and what a bargin at $5.88 each.
they are trying to get a slab for me but we will see?

3draws


----------



## kactus (5/7/09)

Beer deluxe at Fed Square Melb had just got it in, but they wanted $26 a bottle for it.


----------



## benny_bjc (5/7/09)

kactus said:


> Beer deluxe at Fed Square Melb had just got it in, but they wanted $26 a bottle for it.



That sort of price tag should be illegal!!!!!
It is not like it has been cellared or anything!!!


----------



## kevo (14/8/09)

I've just cracked this evening the last of the bottles of the Ten20 I had .

The hops have mellowed just a touch away from the (enjoyable) harshness I tasted when fresh, a little bit smoother and I think a little more enjoyable.

Wishing I had one (or 3) more bottle to give it perhaps another few months....

tasting good.

Kev


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (14/8/09)

got a bottle of this earmarked for my next brewday. 8 more sleeps!


----------

